# Alternative Zahlungsmethoden



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema kostenpflichtiger Content: Nun, mein Arbeitgeber hat sich dazu entschieden, dass alle Artikel im Archiv, die älter als 1 Monat sind, nicht mehr kostenlos sind. Zum Einsatz kommt dann Firstgate.
> Auch wer die Zeitung im PDF-Format als 1:1-Originalausgabe lesen will, muss zahlen.
> Bannerwerbung reicht halt nicht immer aus, um die Kosten zu decken (genau genommen werden diese wohl auch jetzt noch nicht gedeckt...)
> Ich halte diese Lösung für vertretbar, weil die Kostenhinweise SEHR KLAR sind und der Content was taugt (oft sind es Geschäftsleute, die unsere Artikel aus beruflichen Gründen nachlesen wollen).
> Das eigentliche Hauptangebot, also die aktuelle Onlineausgabe im HTML-Format, ist allerdings weiterhin gratis - und dabei wird es auch bleiben.



Zu Firstgate: Wer registriert sich denn mit seinen vollen Bankdaten bei einer Magazinseite um einen 20Cent Beitrag zu konsumieren? Ich will ja keine Werbung machen, aber da gibt es inzwischen bessere Lösungen und nicht nur 2.5 Millionen pot. Kunden sondern fast 60 Millionen.

Nette Grüße 
Joachim


----------



## Captain Picard (25 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Firstgate: Wer registriert sich denn mit seinen vollen Bankdaten bei einer Magazinseite um einen 20Cent Beitrag zu konsumieren? Ich will ja keine Werbung machen, aber da gibt es inzwischen bessere Lösungen und nicht nur 2.5 Millionen pot. Kunden sondern fast 60 Millionen.



Du denkst da wohl nicht an das Auslaufmodell Dialer oder das dubiose IP-Payment Modell ala
Montax ...

cp


----------



## News (25 März 2005)

> Wer registriert sich denn mit seinen vollen Bankdaten bei einer Magazinseite um einen 20Cent Beitrag zu konsumieren?


Für einen einmaligen Centbetrag macht das kaum Sinn, richtig. Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die mehr als ein Mal im Leben online bezahlen wollen


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Du denkst da wohl nicht an das Auslaufmodell Dialer oder das dubiose IP-Payment Modell ala
> Montax ...



Nein. Ich denke da z.B. an seopo...** . Ist eine nette Lösung und wird sich durchsetzen, da die Zahlung schnell und unkompliziert ist und (ganz wichtig) erst bezahlt wird, wenn der Artikel auf dem Kundenrechner ist.

NG
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen einmaligen Centbetrag macht das kaum Sinn, richtig. Aber es soll ja Leute geben, die mehr als ein Mal im Leben online bezahlen wollen


Aber die Hemmschwelle ist zu groß. Dort brechen bestimmt 90% der wirklich kaufwilligen Leute den Kauf ab. Die Deutschen geben für 20Cent nie ihre Bankdaten im Netz bekannt. Schon eher ihre Handynummer oder sie rufen eben einfach eine Nummer an und gut. So. Nun genug orakelt. Dein Arbeitgeber muss damit klar kommen, nicht ich.  

NG
Joachim


----------



## News (25 März 2005)

Bei seo* muss man die Software herunterladen und dann eine 0900er-PaybyCall-Nummer zum Guthabenaufladen anrufen (die laut RegTP Mainpean gehört).
Also, ob das so die Zukunft ist? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## sascha (25 März 2005)

> Wer registriert sich denn mit seinen vollen Bankdaten bei einer Magazinseite um einen 20Cent Beitrag zu konsumieren?



Ich, vor einem Jahr. Und habs nicht bereut. Angesichts der Verbreitung von Firstgate nutze ich das immer wieder mal. Und Übrigens: auch mein Arbeitgeber nutzt das. Und es läuft.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Bei seo* muss man die Software herunterladen und dann eine 0900er-PaybyCall-Nummer zum Guthabenaufladen anrufen (die laut RegTP Mainpean gehört).
> Also, ob das so die Zukunft ist? Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher.




Ich habe die Software von einer PC-Zeitschrift-CD (glaube PC-Pro). Eine Software von 250kb zu installieren und dafür keine Kreditkartendaten oder Bankdaten (Fishing-Nerv-Treffer) rüberzusenden, halte ich schon für besser. Wenn da jetzt noch eine mobile Bezahlmöglichkeit reinkommt.... 
Und Aufladen muss man nicht, kann man. Man kann einfach kaufen und z.b. 10Cent bezahlen, bekommt den Artikel sofort automatisch auf den Rechner, das wars. 
Ich will aber nicht Werbung für das eine oder andere System machen. 
Aber Firstgate kann man für Micropayment vergessen. 
Axo. Geh mal bitte auf micropayment.** 

NG 
Joachim


----------



## News (25 März 2005)

Ich könnte seo* jedenfalls zurzeit am Arbeitsplatz gar nicht benutzen, weil der Admin das Installieren eigener Software gesperrt hat   0


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Auch ich nutze firstgate und zwar meist für micropayment. Und warum? Weil das, was für micropayment gedacht war, naja, lassen wir das lieber, oder??? [ironie c.g.s.]Die Anbieter von Zahlungssystemen dürften ja eigentlich nur dann erfolgreich sein, wenn sie _von Beginn an_ und natürlich auch (zumindest überwiegend) _durchgängig glaubhaft von allem Übel distanziert_ seriös waren? Na, das ist wohl eine antiquierte Auffassung, oder dürfte sonst jemand von uns eine Überweisung bei der Deutschen Bank akzeptieren?


----------



## A John (25 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Firstgate: Wer registriert sich denn mit seinen vollen Bankdaten bei einer Magazinseite um einen 20Cent Beitrag zu konsumieren?


Ich nicht. Ich bin nicht bei der Magazinseite, sondern bei Firstgate registriert. Ich habe da nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Nicht nur wegen des transparenten und gut strukturierten Systems, sondern auch wegen der inzwischen weiten Verbreitung.
Über Firstgate bezahle ich nicht nur Zeitungsartikel, sondern auch Shareware für PC und PDA oder (legale!) MP3- Musik.
Nach jedem Bezahlvorgang erhalte ich sofort eine Mail, in der genau steht, wieviel ich wann für was bezahlt habe.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Antidialer (25 März 2005)

Ich kaufe eigentlich sehr viel im Internet, allerdings grundsätzlich eher materielle Dinge bei Online Shops (dort allerdings nicht wenig, in den letzten beiden Jahren sind da gut 10000 Euro zusammengekommen) oder Software direkt vom Hersteller. An irgendwelchem kostenpflichtigem Content habe ich kein Interesse, zumindest habe ich bis heute nichts gefunden, für das ich bereit währe, Geld auszugeben. Erotisches Material bekomme ich in der Videothek um einiges billiger und besser als die Internet üblichen 30 Euro pro 30 min und beruflich relevante Informationen (Anwendungsentwickler) finde ich eher in Fachbüchern und freien Internetforen als in kostenpflichtigen Angeboten. 

Sollte ich dennoch einmal Interesse an kostenpflichtigem Content haben, so würde ich mich grundsätzlich für ein System entscheiden, bei dem ich selbst die Kontrolle behalte. Eh ich mich auf irgendwelche dubiosen Systeme per 0900er Nummer, Handy Pay, IP Pay oder ähnlicher "Mehrwert" Unsinn verlassen würde, käme für mich viel eher ein System in Frage, bei dem ich meine Kontodaten angeben muss. Warum das so ist? Wenn ich meine Kontodaten angebe, kann mein Geschäftspartner nur per Lastschrift abbuchen, und die kann ich innerhalb von 6 Wochen bequem zurückgehen lassen. Für den Fall einer missbrächlichen Abbuchung ist der, der mein Geld haben will, für das ordnungsgemäße Zustandekommen eines gültigen Vertrages beweispflichtig. 

Alle diese Vorteile büße ich ein, wenn ich mich auf ein System der klassischen Mehrwertart einlasse. Zahle ich per 0900, Dialer, Mehrwert SMS oder ähnliches, kaufe ich die Katze im Sack, ohne eine Möglichkeit, im Missbrauchsfall schnell und einfach wieder an mein Geld zu kommen. Hier profitiert nur der Anbieter, die mir als Verbraucher eigentlich zustehenden Rechte sind sind explizit eingeschränkt. Und heißt der Anbieter dieses Systems darüber hinaus noch Mainpean, dann ist bei mir erst Recht Alarmstufe Rot!


----------



## News (25 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Über Firstgate bezahle ich nicht nur Zeitungsartikel [...]


 Man könnte damit sogar Märchen bei einem Österreicher kaufen, der hier öfters postet
...oder aber eine Sammlung von 900 Urteilen von der Homepage einer Münchener Kanzlei
...oder auch einen längeren c't-Artikel über den Mitinhaber eben jener Kanzlei...
Tja, so vielseitig ist das vom Gast erwähnte System halt noch nicht (das übrigens nicht nur über 0900er-Nummern der Firma MP abrechnet, sondern auch auf deren Servern gehostet wird - wer weiß, ob bei Frau F. in Gosen womöglich nur ein Briefkasten steht?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Seo* wurde schon im September von einem user im DC empfohlen... Da gabs die Firma erst vier Wochen oder so:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=650

Genauso alt ist übrigens auch die regpay (nicht zu verwechseln mit regtp) 
(doppelt genäht hält besser, dachte sich wohl Frau F*, geborene voll(e)mer(se)reilasse-Лео***ева ???)


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2005)

Na ja. Seo hin Seo her. Ich persönlich finde das System schön, ich bekomme für den Konsum eine Quittung. Abgerechnet wird erst nach dem Download und eine Suchfunktion nach allen möglichen Files im System gibt es auch. Ich persönlich nutze das Ding für die DPA-News. Schnell gefunden und für 10-50 Cent pro Nachricht auch bezahlbar. Da ich meine Daten (Bank oder Karte) nie über mein Wirelesslaptopsystem jagen würde, mache ich mit einem Anruf einer 0900 Nummer für 10 Cent sicher nicht viel falsch.

NG
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2005)

> ich bekomme für den Konsum eine Quittung


Bekommst du für deine Postings hier auch was?
Sorry, falls die Vermutung falsch ist, aber irgendwie kann man sich des Verdachts kaum erwehren...


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Erotisches Material bekomme ich in der Videothek um einiges billiger und besser als die Internet üblichen 30 Euro pro 30 min


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Wie bereits des öfteren von mir erwähnt, bieten die 
meisten seriösen Erotik-Internet-Dienste verschiedene Payment-Systeme an. Seien es z.B. Lastschriftverfahren oder Pay by Call oder  CC-Payment.



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte ich dennoch einmal Interesse an kostenpflichtigem Content haben, so würde ich mich grundsätzlich für ein System entscheiden, bei dem ich selbst die Kontrolle behalte. Eh ich mich auf irgendwelche dubiosen Systeme per 0900er Nummer, Handy Pay, IP Pay oder ähnlicher "Mehrwert" Unsinn verlassen würde, käme für mich viel eher ein System in Frage, bei dem ich meine Kontodaten angeben muss. Warum das so ist? Wenn ich meine Kontodaten angebe, kann mein Geschäftspartner nur per Lastschrift abbuchen, und die kann ich innerhalb von 6 Wochen bequem zurückgehen lassen. Für den Fall einer missbrächlichen Abbuchung ist der, der mein Geld haben will, für das ordnungsgemäße Zustandekommen eines gültigen Vertrages beweispflichtig.



D´accord


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt so nicht ganz. Wie bereits des öfteren von mir erwähnt, bieten die
> meisten seriösen Erotik-Internet-Dienste verschiedene Payment-Systeme an. Seien es z.B. Lastschriftverfahren oder Pay by Call oder  CC-Payment.


mit Erotikseiten hast du sicher mehr Erfahrung..
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8684
bei den hier im Forum Betroffenen handelt es sich soweit mir bekannt , in aller Regel um 
"NonErotik" /NADW (None-Adult WM)( Geschädigte
 und bei diesen Seiten ist bis zum heutigen Tage der "Dropper" mit  knapp 30 Euronen die Regel

cp


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> mit Erotikseiten hast du sicher mehr Erfahrung..
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8684
> bei den hier im Forum Betroffenen handelt es sich soweit mir bekannt , in aller Regel um
> "NonErotik" /NADW (None-Adult WM)( Geschädigte
> ...



Antidialer hat von erotischen Angeboten geschrieben. Und zu den Non-Adult-Seiten die Dialer only abrechnen ist meine Meinung bekannt.

Warum du allerdings einen Link ins Linkforum setzen musst, den noch lange nicht jeder lesen kann erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Wie immer mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Mettmann

Stephan


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Warum du allerdings einen Link ins Linkforum setzen musst, den noch lange nicht jeder lesen kann erschliesst sich mir nicht.


Dann mußt du mit der "Nichterschliessung" leben,  es sind mit den Admin/Mods fast 
 70  Mitglieder, die es lesen können.
welche Links ich setze, hast du wohl kaum zu bestimmen, insbesondere wenn es Links aufs Forum selber  sind. 

ebenfalls mit freundlichen Ostergrüssen

cp


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mußt du mit der "Nichterschliessung" leben,  es sind mit den Admin/Mods fast 70  Mitglieder, die es lesen können.
> welche Links ich setze, hast du wohl kaum zu bestimmen, insbesondere wenn es Links aufs Forum selber  sind.
> 
> cp



Natürlich bestimme ich nicht die Links die Du setzt. Allerdings antwortest Du nicht auf meine eigentliche Frage. Antidialer schrieb eindeutig von erotischen Angeboten, die mit Drop-Charge-Dialern only abrechnen. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die meisten Erotik-Seiten nicht Dialer only (auch nicht Drop-Charge-Dialer) abrechnen. Soviel Fairness sollte sein.

Grüße aus ME

Stephan


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings antwortest Du nicht auf meine eigentliche Frage.
> Antidialer schrieb eindeutig von erotischen Angeboten, die mit Drop-Charge-Dialern only abrechnen.


Ich wollte  drauf hinweisen, das jemand mit und aus Erfahrung spricht.
Umso gewichtiger sind deine Erkenntnisse. 

cp


----------



## dotshead (27 März 2005)

Ok habe ich vielleich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > ich bekomme für den Konsum eine Quittung
> 
> 
> Bekommst du für deine Postings hier auch was?
> Sorry, falls die Vermutung falsch ist, aber irgendwie kann man sich des Verdachts kaum erwehren...



Nein. Ich bekomme nichts für meine Postings. Ich beobachte allerdings schon ein gewisse Zeit die Entwicklung diverser Bezahlsysteme für das Internet. (Hat mit meinem Beruf zu tun). Ob alte BTX-Zeiten oder jetzt auch die hier begeistert besprochenden IP-Pay-Systeme, aber eben auch z.B. Seopolo, Handypay oder Payray. Nach allem "Prüfen" und "Testen" gefällt mir eben das Seosystem am besten. Es geht genau auf die Nichtpoweruser ein. Da wird eben nicht nur nach der Bezahlung ein Downloadlink gezeigt (wie alle anderen Systeme , auch Firtsgate). 
Und das wird man hier ja wohl noch sagen dürfen.

NG
Joachim


----------



## Antidialer (27 März 2005)

Was dieses System aber für die Allgemeinheit disqualifiziert, sind 2 Begriffe: "0900" und "Mainpean"! Mit beiden möchte zumindest ich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Was dieses System aber für die Allgemeinheit disqualifiziert, sind 2 Begriffe: "0900" und "Mainpean"! Mit beiden möchte zumindest ich nichts zu tun haben.



Beide Begriffe sind mir bekannt. Deine Allergie kann ich natürlich nicht heilen. Will ich auch nicht. Mir geht es hier rein um die technische Lösung. Firmen und bestimmte Rufnummergassen sind mir egal. Seo kann genauso von der BT sein und über Handy/Lastschrift/Kreditkarte/Paypal/Webcent und sogar Firstgate abrechnen. Die Innovation zählt. Nicht weniger, aber auch nicht mehr.
Und das können wir in Deutschland gebrauchen.

Übrigends wenn man bei Seo auf den Kaufbutton aus Japan drückt, können sogar Japaner deutsche Zeitungen lesen. Befreundete Kollegen aus JP sind begeistert.

NG
Joachim


----------



## Antidialer (27 März 2005)

Das Problem wird aber sein, das die meisten das System gar nicht nutzen können, selbst wenn sie wollten. Denn welcher vernünftige Mensch hat bei seinem Telefon denn die 0900er Nummern noch nicht gesperrt? In Zeiten von Autodialern, 0900er Lockanrufen, ausufernder Werbung usw bleibt einem, besonders wenn Kinder im Haus sind, keine andere Möglichkeit. 

Vor allem ist der Kunde bei allem, was über Telefon und Mehrwertnummern läuft, klar benachteiligt. Anscheinsbeweis und die Aufweichung des Verbraucherschutzes bei den Mehrwertdiensten sorgen dafür, das ich als Kunde dort praktisch Rechtlos bin. 

Wenn dann noch eine ach so seriöse Firma wie Mainpean ihre Finger mit im Spiel hat, dann ist für mich der Ofen komplett aus und mein Vertrauen in ein derartiges System gleich null. 

Da ist mir ein System mit Lastschrift um einiges lieber. Da sitze ich am längeren Hebel, wenn etwas schief geht oder mich jemand über das Ohr hauen will, hab ich mein Geld bei Bedarf in ein paar Sekunden zurückgeholt.


----------



## News (27 März 2005)

> können sogar Japaner deutsche Zeitungen lesen


Eine Übersetzung in japanische Schrift gibt es aber wohl nicht, oder? Das wäre ja ein USP (unique selling point)


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > können sogar Japaner deutsche Zeitungen lesen
> 
> 
> Eine Übersetzung in japanische Schrift gibt es aber wohl nicht, oder? Das wäre ja ein USP (unique selling point)



Ich meinte meine japanischen Kollegen. Die würden gerne auch deutsche Artikel lesen und nutzen. Leider werden diverse Länder nicht bei allen Kreditkartenanbieter unterstützt. Deshalb funktioniert Telefonbilling im Ausland auch inzwischen sehr gut. China, Japan, Indien sind solche Beispiele. Und wenn der Stern/Spiegel/Focus auch auf diesem Markt eine Rolle spielen wollen, sollte man etwas globaler denken. Chinesen hören über Servicerufnummern sogar Nachrichten. Wenn man jetzt noch Artikel per Servicrufnummer downloaden könnte, wäre ein Milliardenmarkt erschlossen. Aber was mache ich mir schon wieder Gedanken über fremde Arbeitgeber.

NG
Joachim


----------

